# Sex.



## nosocks (Sep 30, 2012)

Hello,
I have a partner of 4 years and I can't help feeling I'm boring in bed.I enjoy sex with him and my favourite position is missionary,it always works just right for stimulation of my clit and I also get to look at the face of the man I love.We don't always do it like this but I gather from a conversation we had that he finds it boring,which makes me feel awful.
I also compare myself to his wife who was quite happy to have sex with another man before marriage to him and he still married her.They also had a pre arranged threesome with his best friend when they were married.I feel strongly that sex is an intimate thing that I would not want to do with anyone else,whereas it seems my partner doesn't.We love each other but I feel inadequate sexually,compared to his sexually experienced,anything goes,sex mad ex wife.How do I get over feeling I'm not good enough in bed?I'm quiet and introverted,whereas his wife was the complete opposite and American.You need to be to not be shy about doing it with your husbands friend and full of self confidence.I would die of embaressment.I also think about pregnancy,STD's......
I'm me and she is her but it takes a certain type of woman to do that twice and still stay married to her for 20 years.I suppose what I'm asking is for views on this from people who have done it and how it turned out for them emotionally as a couple.Is it worth the few minutes sexual pleasure?


----------

